# Never had rats before.. trying to get the best cage.



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm getting 2 rats soon, and I want to give them a good cage to live in. I was looking around Petsmart (not where I'm buying the rats), and at the cages and I was wondering if this cage was good (even though it says ferret).

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s4/lieunym/Rat stuff/lg_8785_468e1.jpg


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, you may have issues with the bar spacing for young rats (the spacing's probably 1 inch or more) and it's generally recommended that wire floors be covered to make them easier to keep clean.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 8, 2007)

Check out Martin's cages:
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/

I just purchased the R695 for my 2 girls and absolutely love it. It's a mansion! You can only purchase them via their website. All of their rat cages are made specifically for rats (not ferrets, hamsters, etc.). They do however make cages for other types of critters. The sides are 1"x1/2" and the flooring is 1/2"x1/2" inch. Most ratteries swear by these cages. Be sure to spend the extra for powder coating.


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> Well, you may have issues with the bar spacing for young rats (the spacing's probably 1 inch or more) and it's generally recommended that wire floors be covered to make them easier to keep clean.


Oh yeah, I didn't even see that. Hmm. There isn't a very large selection at Petsmart, so I may have to go to websites instead..
And thanks, I'll check Martin's Cages out
I'm having trouble finding prices on that page, anybody know where they are?


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

lieunym said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you may have issues with the bar spacing for young rats (the spacing's probably 1 inch or more) and it's generally recommended that wire floors be covered to make them easier to keep clean.
> ...



I believe its in a drop-down menu next to the description....def look at the powder coating price, you don't want toget a galvinized one... and spend for the flip top if getting a martin's.


----------



## lieunym (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, I thought the flip-down was just an add-on. I guess the price surprised me. Thanks


----------

